# Cat Training Challenge



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Ok, so I got this idea from another forum I'm on. They're having a weekly challenge to train their dogs to do something. I've been wanting to teach Muffin some new tricks and was wondering if anyone wanted to play too?

The idea is that we would pick a trick and everyone would try and teach their cat. Then we would video tape (or take pics, if you don't have a camera) the end result and post how we got there.

I could post easy directions on how to clicker train a cat, all four of mine go nuts when the clicker comes out, they love it!

So who's up for a challenge?


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

You on Chazhound forum by any chance?

I might try it, well see how the first week goes lol. I'll need to buy some treats. Any idea for a first trick? Want to just start with sit?


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I refuse to give my cats any more material to use to laugh at me behind my back.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Siamese if you please, no it's a Great Dane forum.

It's quite fun to teach them tricks really...I suppose as another option we could run it like a home school 'train your cat' course.

I think if they haven't done anything, or worked with a clicker/treats before 'Touch' is the best place to start. It teaches them a basic cue, and to like the sound of the clicker, or to work for treats.

All my cats touch and they love it.

How to teach a cat 'Touch'

Supplies:
-Sharpie
-chopstick
-clicker (or vocal cue)
-treats your cat likes

1. Color the tip of the chopstick black.
2. Holding the clicker and stick in one hand, and the treats in the other approach your cat.
3. Hold the 'target' (colored tip) near to your cat's face, to the side.
4. When their nose touches the 'target' click and treat.
(alternately use a word like 'Good' or 'Yes', if you don't have a clicker)
5. Repeat. Lots.
6. When they start actively touching the target start saying 'Touch' or 'Target' as you present the target.

I try not to do too many at once, or they get bored. But Muffin will run across a room, jump onto things, a stretch to his tallest to touch the target. It's his fav. The other cats might move one or two steps...if they are in a good mood. Doran likes to reach up and touch it though.

...I'll see if I can borrow my parents video camera and I'll tape a short video of him doing touch.

Also, lol Marie


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I've taught them touch before, I agree it's the best for teaching a cat what the clicker means. My only trouble with training is the other cat gets in the way. If I lock him out he screams lol.

I just went out and bought some treats, hopefully they like them!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

OK, I'll have a go. I fear Toby might be all beauty and no brains but maybe he'll prove me wrong.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Are my cats too old for this 14 and 16 yrs? I suppose they'd do anything for treats although they might think themselves to dignified to sit. That's what dogs do not cats. I thought it funny what Marie wrote.

Kathy


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

razzle I don't think your kitties are to old, I bet they would love it!

With my four either I let them take turns doing it, or I put the others away in their room. If yours is crying you could either teach them together, or give him something really special to play with until it's his turn.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Not too old at all!! Any animal will repeat behaviors that result in awesome things for them, only other thing you'd need to do is attach some sort of signal (hand signal or verbal) and ta da!


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

So when do you want videos posted by? And is the first trick "touch" or something else?


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

marie73 said:


> I refuse to give my cats any more material to use to laugh at me behind my back.


lol


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Um, i think 'touch' seems to be a good one, especially to start with.

How about we say by next saturday? It's a fairly easy thing to teach your cat, so I think a week should be fine.

...I may teach this to Torri, who isn't very good at it. But I'll show Muffin and Torri doing it I think.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm in! Though I'm sure the cats will have the last laugh.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Started training today, I've decided to train them at the same time, it worked well for today, not sure what it'll be like when the tricks get more difficult. I did however realize that Neko is quite smart and poor Willie is kinda slow because he's a bit ADD lol.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Ok, lets try this demo video again...

It is right now 'processing' (whatever that means...first time youtuber here) on youtube, and I'll put it up ASAP!

*Edit*here's hoping it works!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Here's a bonus video of Torri and Jitzu getting along, for a bit and not too close...with cookies involved, lol.






(As a side note Torri is doing great with touch, I've spent all of 10 minutes teaching her in the last 3 days and she's already stepping forward to do her 'touch'..YAY Princess!)


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

So how is everyone else coming along?


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

hmmm this sounds fun. i don't have a clicker do you think a voice command would work?


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

The clicker is not a command, that's a common misconception actually. The clicker marks the moment the cat does the right beahvior, so in the case of touch, the moment his nose makes contact with the touch stick you'd click so he knows he did the right thing, then you'd give a treat. It just makes for very good timing so the cat knows the moment he did the right thing even if it takes you a few seconds to get and give him the treat or even if he's several feet away so cannot be given the treat as soon as he's done the right thing.

I don't think clicker training is required for this though, train however you'd like!

As for my two, Neko is doing very well. He'll walk pretty far to get to the touch stick and will stand on his back legs to touch it. Willie will still only do it if it's within about 5 inches of his face.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow I would have started but I need to order chinese food and get some chop sticks lol


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I've thought about starting to train Nebbie (Paizly won't eat treats, and is still traumatized by abuse that I still have difficulty even petting her most of the time... I'll just let her be.)

I never understood what "Touch" was used for, other than amusing humans. Then again, I would like to teach "High Five", and that has no practical use. Already started training "Sit"... this week I say it just as Nebbie is sitting... next week, I'll give her a treat if she does it AFTER I say it. Also want to do "off", when she jumps up on stuff I don't want her on (which isn't very often, actually).

I'll use a voice praise, rather than a clicker. For some reason, they're too loud and hurt my ears... and I'm just a pitiful human, I figure if it's too loud for me, it must be agonizing for an animal! LOL


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

For dog training touch is SUPER useful. I used it to teach phoebe to heel, just put the touch stick in position and she would walk into the proper position to poke it with her nose. I also used it to teach her the two ways to get into the heel position. It can be used on dogs who are nervous around strangers or even certain objects by getting them to touch the person's hand or the object for a treat. They start seeing the person or object as a prop and an opportunity to earn a treat. I also used it to teach her the two ways to get into the heel position. You can use it to get the animal to jump on and off of things, to "sit pretty", to twirl in a circle and so many other things, they just follow the stick with their nose.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Zoos also use touch to teach their animals to jump onto scales, move into a kennel, or offer a body part for examination or blood drawing.

Any word will work in place of the clicker, just always use the same word and offer it just as they do the correct behavior. You can also use something else instead of the stick, a pen works too. Mine will do it with a finger, or anything about the right shape that's offered with their word.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, I did it with my oldest kitty and when her nose touched the stick, I said, "Good Girl". However, my youngest kitty is such a scaredy cat that I practically had to touch her nose with the stick as she kept backing up.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

If at first your nervous girl can't go all the way and touch the stick start rewarding each time she sniffs from a distance or stretches her neck towards it. Then when she's doing that well start waiting for her to get closer and closer until she touches it. You can always try rubbing the tip of the stick in something that smells so she wants to sniff it. Then once she stops being nervous about going up the stick you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Peggy knows enough tricks.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Sorry I`v been a bit MIA, how`s the training going?

Jitzu is improving with her touch, so is Torri. Both girls will now take one step to the target! YAY!

Doran and Muffin are still doing great with theirs, Doran is getting much sharper, not missing the target so much.

How about your kitties???


----------



## Rissa (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow, I'd really like to try this. I half-heartedly tried to teach my kitties to 'sit' some time ago, but I wasn't consistent enough with it. I really want to teach them to say 'mama,' but that's obviously major league as far as cat tricks go. I loved the video and I think I'm going to give this a try right now!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Cool, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Rissa (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, Apollo seemed to enjoy the treats, but I don't think he quite understands what he's doing to get them yet.  I couldn't find Artemis, and Hermes wouldn't even wake up to try! So it looks like Apollo's going to be my trained cat this time around.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Things aren't going well. Ninja keeps mobbing me for the treats and won't focus. I tried feeding him his meal first, didn't seem to change his desire to keep eating. He's a little TOO food motivated. Any suggestions?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I had that issue with Jitzu at first too. What I did was took the treats and put them just in my hand, then behind my back. That makes them seem less available.

If you're really getting mobbed instead of giving them the treats directly you can toss them on the floor. Let him chase it as you get ready for the next one. That should give you a breather.

What are you using for the target? Another way to get some space is to switch targets. You can use a post-it note, just start with it on your hand, then transfer it to the floor or to the wall.


----------

